# Light at the end of the Tunnel



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

This are not my official final photos...but just wanted to share that I do see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Anxious to share with with the forum folks.

(I made my share of mistakes)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gouger,
I see the light, it has a string hanging from it.:laughing: Post some more pics when you get done. Looks good so far.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------

